# 1950 Farmall Cub Carb Problems / Flooding.



## edwardscub (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello to everyone,
I just joined TractorForum.com and am still learning the ropes. I'm having some carb issues and hope I'm going about this the right way to get some help. It's a 1950 Farmall Cub that keeps flooding out. It seems to run fine for a while, but then the rod that comes from the front of the engine starts pushing the throttle all the way open causing it to flood and stall out. It sometimes does this to the point that gas is running out of the hole in the bottom of the carb. From a cold start it will run fine for anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour or more before this happens. I thought it was a needle valve/seat problem so I rebuilt the old carb and it didn't help. I put a brand new carb on it and it's doing the exact same thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## WayneinMaine (Jul 17, 2012)

Edwardscub:|
It sounds as if your float is sticking open or your float valve seat might be shot. If this is a "suddenly happening" problem, it may just e a bit of dirt or something causing the needle valve to stick. Or your float might have developed a pinhole leak and took on some gas causing it to stay lower in the fuel bowl. Any of these problems would cause the carb to flood.

(For the record, I'm having this issue now on my 1940 Farmall H, and hoping someone with more knowledge will chime in with a "quick fix", since i need my machine this time of year for haying.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Has there been any dirt in the carburetors when you took them apart? If there is, then dirt coming through the fuel line can cause the needle valve to stick open and flood the carb out. The sediment bowl is supposed to stop the dirt by letting it settle out, and the fine screen in there is supposed to stop anything from getting into the fuel line. Is your bowl assembly clean and in good repair?

The rod you speak of is the governor rod that controls the engine speed. As you load down the engine, it increases the throttle opening to try and keep the engine running at the same speed. What is happening is that the carb starts to flood, so the engine speed decreases from the extra fuel, and the governor tries to bring it back up to speed by opening the throttle, which just brings in even more gas.

I'd check for dirt in the carb and make sure the sediment bowl was cleaned out and that the seal and screen are in good repair.


----------

